# Early Rider Hellion Trail H-T20 oder Seeker 20?



## Holger_R (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

mein kleiner, 5,5 Jahre, 116 cm gesamt, 52 innenbeinlänge

hat vor nicht allzulanger Zeit ein Early Rider  Belter 16 (Urban nicht Rail)  bekommen, Effekt hat Spaß am Fahradfahren auch auf Schotter etc.

Ja nun haben die Beine einen Schub gemacht und ich denke über das nächste Rad nach, brennt nicht da er mit dem kleinen 16er  gerade richtig Spass hat.

Aktuell gibts das Early Rider Hellion Trail H-T20 X5 9-Gang 20 Zoll für 479€ (vor kurzem noch 459€) - das (Nachfolgemodell???) Seeker 20 kommt wohl für 559€.
Wäre mir tendenziell fast zu viel, wobei ein guter Wiederverkaufswert das ganze natürlich relativieren würde. Das Hellion Trail scheint aber exotisch zu sein, zumindest findet sich bei Kleinanzeigen nix.

Da ich selber Einsteiger bin  (jetzt Radon ZR Team7)  würde ich Euch bitten, die beiden Räder zu vergleichen oder auch etwas anders vorzuschlagen.

Hellion:


*Rahmen:* ER T20 Scheibenbremsrahmen, ER Ausfallende mit Schaltauge, Einbaubreite 10x135mm QR
*Gabel:* ER T20 Starrgabel AL6061, Bremsaufnahme IS, Achsstandard 9x100mm QR
*Steuersatz:* ER 1 1/8" Standard Steuersatz mit gedichteten Rillenkugellagern, schwarz
*Vorbau:* ER/Ritchey, Länge: 60mm, Steigung: 7°, Klemmdurchmesser: 31,8mm, 4-Schrauben Klemmung
*Lenker:* ER/Ritchey Breite:560mm, Klemmdurchmesser: 31,8mm, 20mm Rise
*Griffe:* ER Black 22.2mm Soft Kraton Gummi, Länge: 120mm
*VR Bremse:* Tektro Aquilla mechanische Scheibenbremse 0IS
*HR Bremse:* Tektro Aquilla mechanische Scheibenbremse 20IS
*Bremsscheiben:* Tektro 160mm
*VR Leitungslänge:* 550mm
*HR Leitungslänge:* 950mm
*Bremshebel:* Tektro JL350
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X7 9-fach Short Cage
*Schalthebel:* Sram X5 9-fach
*Kassette/Freilauf:* Sram PG970 11-34 Zähne
*Sattelstütze:* ER/Ritchey 27,2mmx350mm, schwarz eloxiert
*Riemen/Kette:* Sram PC971 88 Glieder powerlink
*Kurbelsatz:* ER 120mm geschmiedeter Kurbelsatz
*Kettenblatt:* ER 30Zähne offset 7075 CNC Narrow/Wide Kettenblatt
*Pedale:* ER 20 Sealed Bearing 9/16" x 20TPI, schwarz
*Innenlager:* ER External BB gedichtet – Wellendurchmesser 24mm
*Sattel:* ER Wing Sattel
*Sattelklemme:* ER/Ritchey Schnellspann-Sattelklemme, Innendurchmesser 28,6mm
*Felgen:* Doppelwandige Aluminiumfelge 14G*28 Loch 24 Zoll 24.5x451mm
*VR Nabe:* Disc-break Hub /14G*28H, Achse 9x100mm QR
*Hinterradnabe:* ER Scheibenbremsnabe / 14G*28H Achse 10x135mm, XD Freilauf
*Bereifung:* VR: Maxxis Max Daddy 20 x 2.0” 60 TPI Drahtreifen | HR: Maxxis Max Daddy 20 x 1.85” 60 TPI Drahtreifen
*Schläuche:* 20 x 1.75/2.0“, Ventil: Schrader
*Finish:* Aluminium gebürstet
*Gewicht:* 8,1kg
*Sitzhöhe:* 62 – 72cm


SEEKER20


INSIDE LEG: 54CM
FRAME: HAND BRUSHED AL6061, FORGED SLIDING DROP OUTS
FORK: HAND BRUSHED AL6061, FORGED DROP OUTS
STEERER TUBE: AL6061
CRANKS: SAMOX 127MM DIRECT MOUNT, NARROW Q FACTOR
PEDALS: ER CNC'D AL6061, PLATFORM, STUDDED, CARTRIDGE BEARING
BOTTOM BRACKET: SAMOX 24MM EXTERNAL CUP
RIMS: 20 X 28H, DOUBLE WALLED TUBELESS READY
REAR HUB: FOUR-BEARING CASSETTE FREEHUB, CNC'D AL6061
FRONT HUB: CNC’D 6 BOLT DISC, AL6061, QR SKEWER
CHAIN: KMC X10
CHAINRING: DIRECT MOUNT, NARROW WIDE 30T, STEEL
REAR CASSETTE: SRAM NX PG1020 10SPD, 11-36T
SHIFTER: SRAM X5 10SPD TRIGGER
WEIGHT: 8.6KGS W/O PEDALS
DERAILLEUR: SRAM GX10SPD SHORT CAGE
BRAKES: PROMAX DSK300 MECH DISC, 160 ROTORS
LEVERS: PROMAX BL81
FRONT TYRE: VEE CROWN GEM 20x2.25', 27TPI WB
REAR TYRE: VEE CROWN GEM 20x2.25', 27TPI WB
HEADSET: 1 1/8” CARTRIDGE BEARING, CONVENTIONAL
STEM: RITCHEY OS FORGED AL6061, 35MM REACH
BARS: 560MM RITCHEY OS DOUBLE BUTTED AL6061, 18MM RISE
GRIPS: ER LOCK ON KRATON 92MM
SEAT POST: RITCHEY, 27.2MM x 250MM AL6061
SADDLE: ER WINGED, RAILED
SEAT CLAMP: RITCHEY QR, 31.8MM



Danke für Tipps und Meinungen!

(Keine Bastelkiste, DIY schlecht aber gut Youtube könnte helfen, leben in der Rheinebene direkt  am Rand des Schwarzwaldes, richtung Westen alles flach, richtung Osten direkt hinterm Haus nette Hügel viele Wege und ein paar Meter weiter die Hornisgrinde (1064m), wo man vermutlich in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen runter fahren kann. Der kleine ist Bewegungsagil und muss bei einer Tour eher gesponsert werden das er wieder nach Hause will   Dabei noch die Schwester 9, hat nen Ghost Miss 26er gebraucht gekauft  )


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2020)

Der junge Mann 4 ist 1,05m. Schrittlänge müsste ich später messen. 

Er fährt ein suburb BO20 und kommt damit super klar, einig wenn es sehr steil wird wird es problematisch, an sonsten profitiert er nur von dem größeren Rad. Schon alleine die Schaltung ermöglicht ihn viel mehr selbst rauf zu fahren, und erweitert so unsere Streckenauswahl sowohl was Höhenprofil als auch Länge angeht erheblich. 200hm bis 20km



Meine große ist mit etwa 1,23m auf 24" umgestiegen, ebenfalls mit dem gleichen positiven Effekt. Mit mittlerweile 8 und 1,35m passt sie schon auf einen 27,5 xs fully Rahmen. Fährt aber für längere Touren noch ihr 24" Hardtail. Länger heißt im dem fall im Januar 45km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger_R (21. Februar 2020)

Danke, das Rad scheint aber gerade nirgends im Preisrahmen erhältlich zu sein. Bei Kleinanzeigen steht eins in Sachsen, bin zwar ab und an grob zwischen Offenburg und Bielefeld unterwegs aber das ist zu weit abseits.

Noch jemand nen Gedanken zum Vergleich der beiden Earlys?

Dankeschön!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Februar 2020)

Ein Bonner laden hatte noch einige rahmenset, die Scheiben nun aber auch weg zu sein.


----------

